# REW says no cal file for cross spectrum umik1



## costanza (Feb 24, 2009)

Just got new umik from csl. After REW sees it and I point it to the first 0deg file supplied with the usb sick, REW puts up a mssg box that says it doesn’t contain a cal file. I’ve emailed csl but I figured I’d ask y’all while waiting for a response. Thx!

Btw...have y’all done a measurement with both generic file from minidsp and one from csl to see how hey differ? Thx again!


----------

